# Football Manager 2010 on Netbook



## PurePwnage

Hi, I just installed Football Manager 2010 on my netbook, and I run it and nothing pops up.  I press Ctrl+Alt+Del and the process fm.exe is certainly there, but the game hasn't popped up...I've been waiting about 10 minutes.

Is it the 1024x600 resolution that's the problem?


----------



## Shane

Well the recommended system requirements for that game are...



> OS: Windows XP, Vista or 7
> Processor: Supported processers include Intel Pentium 4, Intel Core, and AMD Athlon. 1.4 GHz or faster required when running Windows XP, 2.0 GHz or faster required when running Windows Vista or 7
> Memory: 512 MB RAM when running Windows XP, 1.0 GB RAM when running Windows Vista
> Graphics: 128 MB video card with the following supported chipsets: Nvidia FX 5900 Ultra or greater; ATI Radeon 9800 or greater; Intel 82915G/82910GL or greater. Earlier cards may only display 2D Match Viewer Mode and are not supported.* Laptop versions of these chipsets may work but are not supported.*
> DirectX: Version 9.0c (included)
> Hard Drive: 2 GB free space
> LAN: TCP/IP compliant
> Input: Keyboard, mouse



It might be that the graphics chipset in the Netbook isnt supported,to be honest they are only realy made for basic stuff...not gaming hence the low end specs of netbooks.

You can get away with playing older games on Netbooks such as san andreas...maybe age of empires but new games are a no no.


----------



## PurePwnage

I took care of it using a skin mod and some -windowed -small_window stuff...but thanks!


----------



## lloydy

PurePwnage I've got the same problem. How do I  "take care of it using a skin mod and some -windowed -small_window stuff" as you did?


----------



## Aastii

lloydy said:


> PurePwnage I've got the same problem. How do I  "take care of it using a skin mod and some -windowed -small_window stuff" as you did?



*looks at PurePwnage's last online date*

you may be waiting a short while


----------

